# Replica/Kit Makes : GT II 68 vw Bradley GT Electric



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-30-2007 19:53:53 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

